# Le Cordon Bleu



## stevengono (Feb 13, 2011)

hi, i'm from indonesia and i want to study about culinary.. i'm very confused, because i have to choose which LCB i have to go... between london and australia... i'm already ask my agent about LCB london, they said the programs only 9 month and we cannot stay longer to find a job again in london... compared to LCB australia, my agent said, the programs i take , is about 2 year and 3 month... and i can get a job in oz... so which one you guys prefer to ?? i'm already check the website too...

i'm already stop my school 1 year and didn't finish my school. i don't know which one is better... so if any one of you is one of the LCB oz or LCb london student, let me know about the programs.. because it's very important to me... this week i'll take IELTS test..

and i'm already join the LCB oz on april... so if LCB london is better, i am going to cancel LCB oz...

thx...

( sorry if my english is bad )


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Hello

I'm not connected to either LCB.  BUT, if you are choosing a school based on the ability to work in a country (you say australia) you really MUST check that this is true.  I can tell you, from personal experience with my own students, that just because an agent promises something, it doesn't mean it will come into effect.

Why not choose LCB Paris?


----------



## stevengono (Feb 13, 2011)

actually i want to go paris too, bu t their LCB basis language is french right ?? 

my sister in london too, she said her friend cannot get the post study work anymore... the goverment already change the rules..

so i'm still confused... if i go to london, april and july classes already full , and i join on september...


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

You need to contact the schools directly to ensure you get the correct information.  Do not rely on the internet or local agents!


----------



## joednl (Feb 15, 2011)

Why don't u try LCB canada? I'm from indonesia too...|>


----------



## abhijit10 (Jan 24, 2011)

HI,I'm from India. I was in same state of mind as yours,but I've done some research regarding culinary schools & working after graduation.If You are eligible to work in a country is purely decided by that country's work permit rules, & not by any institution.I was previously enrolled for patisserie diploma at LCB,CANADA, but later I came to know that I can't work after graduating from LCB as per Canada's POST GRADUATE WORK PERMIT RULES.So I changed my decision and now I got offer letter from George Brown College,Toronto for their baking program.While studying as well as after graduating from this program I can work legally.I'll be eligible for 2 years PG work permit after completing this program as per CANADA GOVT rules.You can work in canada but the only rule is the institution must be publicly funded like GBC and program must be atleast 8 months duration.Do you own research before taking any imp steps .Do not get fooled by agents.


----------



## kalindim (Feb 24, 2011)

hi , im a patisserie student from India, and culinary school wise i can tell you this - check with the school itself!!!!

 i went to the institute of culinary education in New york and i tried looking for work ( what better place than NYC )

they told me i could find a job and they would assist me but no guarrantee .... i spent  a good 3 months looking for someone to help me with my visa status, as i had an M1 visa - i was doing a short 8 mnth programme and this is what i found out....

 You need an F1 visa to get your OPT authorised after the programme and that extends upto a year that really depends on your prospective employer. LCB  has associate degrees and Bachelors degrees that offer this with a full time status. I am not sure of what their diploma programme holds.

 i am going to the one in Miami, and im just a week into it but i can tell its gonna be amazing and they are really good subject mater wise, adhering to professionalism, and more importantly no false promises. before i payed tuition - i spoke with my counsellor about the OPT and already have the required information to proceed with my OPT application in a few months

 hope this helps!!


----------



## theunknowncook (Dec 17, 2009)

StevenGono:

Have you ever researched LCB[The Blue Ribbon]?:

*Portland Culinary Institute Faces Class-Action Lawsuit*

*Le Cordon Bleu Culinary School Faces Class-Action Lawsuit*

I see that there is the *Jakarta Culinary Center* in Indonesia.

If you are considering schools in Australia, see my post in this *thread*.

Good luck.


----------

